# What Is Microsoft's Cloud



## setotitan (Jul 10, 2008)

So I saw MS' new commercial where the couple is stuck at the airport and they decide to "go to the cloud". If you watch the video it shows them open up what looks like Remote Desktop to their home PC. They then proceed to watch a movie, and laugh and laugh... Anyone who's ever used Remote Desktop know's it doesn't look exactly like the desktop at home, and if you've ever tried to stream a movie you get about 1 frame per second. God forbid you try to copy a file! Point being obviously the connection speed for Remote Desktop isn't that fast. However in the commercial it looks like it's a mirror image of their actual desktop able to stream video in real time. Now this is quite amazing! I wanted to see how it was done so I cruised on over to the site to check it out. However the site is a dazzling labyrinth of videos and animation, I can't seem to locate what program I need to use or what application I need to run to duplicate the results of the commercial. I was hoping someone could have a look or explain to me what's going on as Google has provided no answers.

p.s. Mod's I thought this was the best area to post this question, if it's not feel free to move.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

heyya setotitan, I've edited the title of your thread......remember this is a family site. 

Here's a good article on it from cnet......


----------



## setotitan (Jul 10, 2008)

So Cloud is an OS, see I didn't even get that! And I'm an IT person myself, how embarrassing. 

Also valis my apologies, those little acronyms have become so en-grained into my tech lexicon I didn't think anything of it.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

no worries, get it all the time. 

Did that article from cnet help?


----------



## chronk (May 24, 2007)

I am not familiar with the commercial but skydrive offers 25GB free and MS says you can share files and videos using skydrive - perhaps that is what the commercial is referring to?

http://explore.live.com/windows-live-skydrive


----------



## setotitan (Jul 10, 2008)

@valis Yeah shed some light on what "cloud" is. Kind of a downer you can't actually do it yet. 

@Chronk If you click the "watch" link in my OP you can see the commercial. The Sky Drive does look like a workaround but not exactly what was advertised.


----------



## setotitan (Jul 10, 2008)

What I was really after, I guess I should have renamed the thread differently, is how to duplicate the results. What software or app or whatever do I need to get that mirror image of my desktop able to stream live video wherever I'm at? I don't know if the technology just isn't out. Perhaps they used clever editing and were not streaming media from their desktop. Maybe they just show a shot of their home desktop, but the media is streamed from a Sky Drive (MS' version of DropBox) I'm not sure. It just looked really amazing as a I use Remote Desktop quite often, and I'd love to be able to improve performance.

sorry for the double post: /fail


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

It is the 2nd time they have done that commercial. They did a similar commercial with a student who was studying abroad. He accessed his stuff at home and streamed the content to himself.
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/...ices-and-computers-using-Windows-Media-Player


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

http://www.microsoft.com/Windows/windows-7/features/remote-media-streaming.aspx


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Remember that your Remote Desktop experience is dependent on your computer's internet download speed and the remote computer's internet upload speed.


----------

